# FS / FT : Star Grass!



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the star grass but have found something better... So I'm going to pull it all out and use the better....

Will most likely throw in some other clipps too...

$5


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

How much do you have? I'd love to take some.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

What have you found that is better?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> What have you found that is better?


amania bonsail


----------



## crazeycat (Apr 22, 2010)

*star grass*

I will take it if it is still available. Will split it with who ever wants some.
crazeycat


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

on hold...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> What have you found that is better?


correction..... I'm replacing the star grass with Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B' Like this plant alot.... Grown out of love with the star grass...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Still available or gone??


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Digging up an old old thread....maybe you should try PM'ing the people directly on old threads...That being said I too am looking for Star Grass!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yup. i agree. give me a month or two and you'll see another posting up from me. cheers.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

my apologies i didn't even realize the date.....lol my bad.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBlebee, the star grass is gone. Scholz (the original poster) has left town for a few months, too, and so he's taken down all of his tanks or fostered them out.



BubBleBee said:


> Still available or gone??


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

is it still available? pm


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Haha. Look at the fist and last post dates and scan the post. Over 1.5 year old.


----------

